# Betty B "catch whatever" trip---7/3/12



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I will post a more thorough report tomorrow with pics but basically we just tried to catch this and then went to catch that and ended up with a grab bag. Went 1 for 2 on billfish, releasing the biggest white marlin I've caught by far, some nice dolphin to the upper 40lb range, one wahoo, golden tiles, snowy and yellow edge grouper and long tail bass.

Fished the nipple and elbow


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

You can thank me....Its because I wasn't on the boat. Congrats on the kick ass day/week you had though.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome Chris. I am headed that way in a few minutes. I will see you today if you are working. Again great job!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I am H-Bert, but not until 1:00


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get em Chris. I love those day's when you can pack several different types of fishing in on one trip.

Wasn't that you I saw coming out of the pass Wed. morning too???


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, that was me


----------

